# Drunk purchases....



## zamanakhan (Jun 2, 2012)

Ok just bought a used d70s, basically I have no dslr as I just sold my d7000 to fund my purchase for d800e, I have my d800e on preorder but I am afraid I won't even get it till the end of the summer. I have been shooting my n90sbit filf will add up in cost quite bit. I am having a hard time finding cf cardstobeusedwith the d70, can anyone link or recommend me somecards that will be usable on d800 and d70?


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 2, 2012)

Were you drunk while posting? I had to ask...


----------



## EIngerson (Jun 2, 2012)

I always wondered what the "D" really meant.


----------



## Markw (Jun 2, 2012)

Haha, something tells me this came from a touchscreen phone with autocorrect turned on.  I'm having the same issue coming from a keyboard phone.

Mark


----------



## Aloicious (Jun 2, 2012)

CF cards are CF cards, there isn't anything special you need for either body. whatever you end up with should work in both the D70 and D800 without a problem. if you're looking for a good brand to use, I've used multiple Sandisk Extreme cards (usually the 16gb or 8gb ones) in various bodies and they've always been fast, never had a failure/corruption with them so far. just use good practices when you're using them and you shouldn't have much of a problem. with the size of the D800 files, you'll want to get good capacity cards, at least 16gb IMO, 32 or possibly more would be better, but the price goes up quite a bit with the higher capacity cards. 16GB according to my D800 shooting 14bit RAW lossless compressed will hold roughly 200 images.

The D800 has a second card slot for an SD card, I use the SD as a redundancy card, or overflow, with the CF card being the primary since SD cards are quite a bit slower than CF


----------



## zamanakhan (Jun 2, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Were you drunk while posting? I had to ask...


Yes


----------



## zamanakhan (Jun 2, 2012)

Markw said:


> Haha, something tells me this came from a touchscreen phone with autocorrect turned on.  I'm having the same issue coming from a keyboard phone.Mark


iPad


----------



## zamanakhan (Jun 2, 2012)

Aloicious said:


> CF cards are CF cards, there isn't anything special you need for either body. whatever you end up with should work in both the D70 and D800 without a problem. if you're looking for a good brand to use, I've used multiple Sandisk Extreme cards (usually the 16gb or 8gb ones) in various bodies and they've always been fast, never had a failure/corruption with them so far. just use good practices when you're using them and you shouldn't have much of a problem. with the size of the D800 files, you'll want to get good capacity cards, at least 16gb IMO, 32 or possibly more would be better, but the price goes up quite a bit with the higher capacity cards. 16GB according to my D800 shooting 14bit RAW lossless compressed will hold roughly 200 images.The D800 has a second card slot for an SD card, I use the SD as a redundancy card, or overflow, with the CF card being the primary since SD cards are quite a bit slower than CF


I keep reading that the d70 will not accept anything over 2gb, where as 2gb n d800 wil be almost useless at 2gb with 36mp.rae files doesnt mean much. I have a 2gb extreme 3 card but I doubt I will be using it on the d800, I am looking to buy either 2 highest transfer speed 8gb cards or one16gbcard for it, and using my sd cards for backup, I have over 128gb in pro sandisk cres that I would rather not waste.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 2, 2012)

I'll give you some credit. Typing drunk on an iPad is extremely tough to do. :thumbup:

Believe me, I know.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 2, 2012)

I think the only drunk purchases I've made were more drinks...  I've certainly never bought a camera without remembering it.


----------



## mjhoward (Jun 3, 2012)

EIngerson said:


> I always wondered what the "D" really meant.



My guess would be "Digital".


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jun 3, 2012)

You say shooting film is too much (with a really awesome N90)..


..spend hundreds of dollars on a (really lousy) DSLR instead of beautiful film to be processed by a competent lab...

..where is the logic in this?


----------



## Aloicious (Jun 3, 2012)

zamanakhan said:


> I keep reading that the d70 will not accept anything over 2gb, where as 2gb n d800 wil be almost useless at 2gb with 36mp.rae files doesnt mean much. I have a 2gb extreme 3 card but I doubt I will be using it on the d800, I am looking to buy either 2 highest transfer speed 8gb cards or one16gbcard for it, and using my sd cards for backup, I have over 128gb in pro sandisk cres that I would rather not waste.



probably the official cards supported via nikon, but when the D70 came out, cards larger than 2gb were likely pretty rare and expensive. there seems to be several people here that are using 16-32gb cards in D70's if you believe their posts. 
Flickr: Discussing 16GB memory cards will it work?? in Nikon D70/s Users
Yes: Accessories Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review

and if you look up the D70s on the sandisk site for recommended cards from them, they list many large capacity cards are supported by the D70s. which lends some credibility to the people in the other linked postings....
All Camera Memory Cards - SDHC

I don't have a D70 so I can't tell you, but I have used 16gb lexar platinum SD cards in a d90 and D5000 (both of which only list 4gb as the highest approved capacity in that brand and product line from nikon), and 16gb extreme CF cards in a olympus E510....I know thats not comparing apples to apples, but without testing it myself I'm not sure...

if you've already got a 2gb card, why not just use that one for the D70 and upgrade when the D800 arrives? 2gb on a D70 should hold alot of images.


----------



## greybeard (Jun 3, 2012)

I think the OP is like me, the only thing I do well while drinking, is get drunk......lol


----------



## zamanakhan (Jun 3, 2012)

Sw1tchFX said:


> You say shooting film is too much (with a really awesome N90)..
> 
> 
> ..spend hundreds of dollars on a (really lousy) DSLR instead of beautiful film to be processed by a competent lab...
> ...




shoot 20 rolls through the n90s and i pay close to $200 here in canada, i buy a d70 for $165 off of keh, when the d800e arrives i sell it off for $200 locally make some cash. Even if i get $100-150 for it, i save a ton of money. I will likely still bring the n90s with me on photo walks, but film is better for things where i can slow down and think about such as landscapes, for street photography, the cost of film would be ridiculously high. 

That's my logic, i find locally consumer grade dslrs and lenses sell a whole lot faster and for more than i pay for it used.


----------



## zamanakhan (Jun 3, 2012)

O|||||||O said:


> I think the only drunk purchases I've made were more drinks...  I've certainly never bought a camera without remembering it.



If i didn't drink i would have half the things i have. So many stupid things purchased, like my ipad, wtf do i need an ipad for?!?!? i have a competent desktop,laptop, and iphone. lmao


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 3, 2012)

If I had more money, that would probably happen to me too.


----------



## sm4him (Jun 3, 2012)

zamanakhan said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > I think the only drunk purchases I've made were more drinks...  I've certainly never bought a camera without remembering it.
> ...



Do you ever give things away when you're drunk, instead of just buying them? Because if you do, or think you might start, I'd sure like an iPad. :lmao:


----------



## Patrice (Jun 3, 2012)

zamanakhan said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > I think the only drunk purchases I've made were more drinks...  I've certainly never bought a camera without remembering it.
> ...



At least with an iPad you don't have to be real quiet as you're leaving in the morning for fear of waking it up and having to introduce yourself.


----------



## zamanakhan (Jun 4, 2012)

Patrice said:


> zamanakhan said:
> 
> 
> > O|||||||O said:
> ...



hahaha... i know exactly what u mean...


----------



## unpopular (Aug 31, 2012)

Once, I took a Ambien and have a vague memory of taking another Ambien after I went to sleep, along with like four ativans. 

I ended up talking to a friend on facebook about my "juwiichherotage" and proposed to her, saying that it's OK that I'm already married because I'm also Mormon - while technically all was true - I was baptized into the LDS church when I was growing up and I do have Jewish lineage down my mother's side, it was just a schmorgusborg of politically incorrect typos.

I'm just glad that I stayed away from B&H otherwise my credit card would be well beyond maxed out and I'd have a complete collection of the Zeiss CP series with no camera to attach them to. Needless to say, I didn't refill my Ambien prescription.

Oy Vey...


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 31, 2012)

sm4him said:


> zamanakhan said:
> 
> 
> > O|||||||O said:
> ...



I do...all the time. :mrgreen:


----------



## lemonart (Sep 4, 2012)

I get the same type of drunk confidence with online shopping that I get when trying to pull .  if I strike out I usually find myself in front of the computer thinking I deserve to buy something nice. 

Drinking, women, or photography... Whatever happens, it always leads to me going broke .

Lem


----------



## Markw (Sep 4, 2012)

Just ordered 2 grips for my one D800 by accident.  I guess that counts.

Mark


----------



## Jaemie (Sep 4, 2012)

Shoes. Lots of shoes. 

Back when I had money, long ago when Maroon 5 was something you listened to, I'd pound a couple big Martinis and head over to Neiman Marcus on Union Square in SF and proceed to wobble my way through pair after pair of obnoxiously ugly and high-priced shoes, eventually tottering home with a couple oversized bags of drunk purchases. The funny things is, I'm nearly always barefoot.   I hate wearing shoes! But you should see all the cool sh1t I have in the closet.


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 4, 2012)

Jaemie said:


> Shoes. Lots of shoes.
> 
> Back when I had money, long ago when Maroon 5 was something you listened to, I'd pound a couple big Martinis and head over to Neiman Marcus on Union Square in SF and proceed to wobble my way through pair after pair of obnoxiously ugly and high-priced shoes, eventually tottering home with a couple oversized bags of drunk purchases. The funny things is, I'm nearly always barefoot.   I hate wearing shoes! But you should see all the cool sh1t I have in the closet.



maroon 5!!


----------



## cosmonaut (Sep 4, 2012)

Aloicious said:


> CF cards are CF cards, there isn't anything special you need for either body. whatever you end up with should work in both the D70 and D800 without a problem. if you're looking for a good brand to use, I've used multiple Sandisk Extreme cards (usually the 16gb or 8gb ones) in various bodies and they've always been fast, never had a failure/corruption with them so far. just use good practices when you're using them and you shouldn't have much of a problem. with the size of the D800 files, you'll want to get good capacity cards, at least 16gb IMO, 32 or possibly more would be better, but the price goes up quite a bit with the higher capacity cards. 16GB according to my D800 shooting 14bit RAW lossless compressed will hold roughly 200 images.
> 
> The D800 has a second card slot for an SD card, I use the SD as a redundancy card, or overflow, with the CF card being the primary since SD cards are quite a bit slower than CF



 I have a Kingston that works fine in my Sony camera but the D800 will not see it. I think there is a difference in what will work in the D800/800E


----------



## Tee (Sep 4, 2012)

O|||||||O said:


> I think the only drunk purchases I've made were more drinks...



...and lap dances.  *sigh* The good ole days.


----------



## unpopular (Sep 4, 2012)

i've given plenty of lap dances drunk.

i don't think they were appreciated.


----------



## lemonart (Sep 5, 2012)

Did you take pictures? Lol


----------



## IByte (Sep 5, 2012)

Tee said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > I think the only drunk purchases I've made were more drinks...
> ...



lol you mean the single college days, where the beer flowed freely as the broken water fountain outside of the dormitory....le sigh.
On my birthday I thought I was the drunken lucky charms guy with real green clovers 8).


----------



## unpopular (Sep 5, 2012)

lemonart said:


> Did you take pictures? Lol



I did, but the department of homeland security took them. something about psychological weapons? idk. personally I think they over reacted.


----------

